# Hillsport Hilton?



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Just watched Great lakes outdoors, And they were bear hunting a place called Hillsport Hilton, Anyone heard of the place? Tried to google it but nothing found.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's what I found http://www.hillsporthillton.com/


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Send a PM to dsconnell, I believe I remember reading that he had hunted there but don't remember what thread it was in. Try doing a search in this forum.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Rob was there the same time we were there... 

This place was our fail safe this past year.. When other places were shut down do to berries we headed for Gary's.. The long and short of this place is that he has had this BMU for almost 10 years and about 2 years ago the MNR told him he had to kill off some of the bears r they were going to take it away so for 8 years it sat without hardly any hunting pressure. Hence it is loaded with bears... Big bears at that... We also found red bear hair at one of the baits.. Actually the bait where the trail cam pics are in my gallery.. I put up that cam to get pics of it.. I do believe this is also the bait that Rob shot his bear off from.. At any rate, as you can imagine with a,most no hunting pressure at all for 8 years the place is crawling with bears. He is the outfitter we would most reccommend. I will post a link to watch one of our hunts there!


----------



## bentduck (Aug 19, 2003)

Call Bob Parkey from Parkeys Taxidermy... He's got the scoop on the place and worked in their booth at the Grand Rapids show.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Responding from blackberry so apologize for any typos. Bob runs the baits for gary and is a very established bear hunter with over 20 bears under his belt and he helps Gary during the hunt cause I will be honest. Gary is not a hunter but he has the land. That is why bob is there! He knows this land and every bait site there. If anyone would like to talk to Bob PM me and I will give you his number. i will post that video link or you can go to www.teambackwoods.com and go to our outfitters section and under the hillsport hillton you can click on watch the hunt....


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is the direct link... http://teambackwoods.com/outfitters.php


----------



## gothunts (Apr 27, 2009)

We are actually a booking agent for them. You can see the info on their bear hunts here. gothunts dot com/2009/02/06/ontario-fall-black-bear-hunt-bait Let me know if I can help you out.


----------

